# Brauche hilfe bei einen Servlet



## Ambos (25. Nov 2004)

erst mal tag zusammen
ich besuche als quereinsteiger momentan ne sap 3 weiterbildng. da ich leider diesen kurs erst 2 monate nach beginn angefangen habe hänge ich etwas hinterher. auch weil ich vorher nie was mit java zu tun hatte. nun muss ich bis freitag eine projekt arbeit abgeben. und da beginnt mein problem. ich bekomme das servlet nicht hin. es geht um ein regisstrierungsformular, welches dann an eine oracle datenbank gesendet werden soll. das ist das html dokument :

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>
<head>
<title>Regestrierungs-Formular</title>

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html;charset=iso-8859-1">
<meta name="author" content="@Ambos">
<meta name="generator" content="Macromedia HomeSite 5">
<meta http-equiv="content-style-type" content="text/css">

<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="../../css/		mainformat.css">

</head>

```
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript" src="../../js/mainscript.js">
	</script>	
	
<script language="JavaScript">
	
    function aktiv()
        {
        window.document.forms[0].Anrede.focus();
        }

	function alles_check()
		{
		check(0);
		check(1);
		check(2);
		check(3);
		check(4);
		check_PLZ();
		check(8);
		check(9);
		check(10);
		check(11);
		check(15);
		check(16);
		return (check(8) && check_PLZ() && check(10));
		} 
				
	function check(eingabefeld)
		{
   		var laenge, Eingabe, eingabefeld;
		Eingabe=window.document.forms[0].elements[eingabefeld].value;
      	laenge=Eingabe.length;
	    if (Eingabe!="")
       		{
        	if (laenge > 35)
          		{
            	alert ("Eingabe zu lang!");
				window.document.forms[0].elements[eingabefeld].select();
				window.document.forms[0].elements[eingabefeld].focus();
				return false
          		}
       		}
      	else
       		{
        	alert ("Bitte machen sie eine Eingabe im Feld '" 
			+ window.document.forms[0].elements[eingabefeld].name + "' !");
        	return false;
       		} 
    	} 
		  
   	 function check_FON()
		{
		var Zeichen="0123456789/-";
		var Eingabe=window.document.forms[0].elements[11].value;
		var laenge=Eingabe.length;
		for (var i=0; i<laenge; i++)
			{
   			var buchst=Eingabe.charAt(i);
   			if (Zeichen.indexOf(buchst)==-1)
   				{
	 			alert ("Bitte nur Ziffern eingeben");
	 			window.document.forms[0].elements[11].value="";
	 			window.document.forms[0].elements[11].focus();
				break;
				}
			 }
		}
	
	 function check_HANDY()
		{
		var Zeichen="0123456789/-";
		var Eingabe=window.document.forms[0].elements[12].value;
		var laenge=Eingabe.length;
		for (var i=0; i<laenge; i++)
			{
   			var buchst=Eingabe.charAt(i);
   			if (Zeichen.indexOf(buchst)==-1)
   				{
	 			alert ("Bitte nur Ziffern eingeben");
	 			window.document.forms[0].elements[12].value="";
	 			window.document.forms[0].elements[12].focus();
				break;
				}
			 }
		}
	
	function check_eMail()
		{
		var Eingabe;
 		Eingabe=window.document.forms[0].elements[8].value;
   		if ( Eingabe == "" )
			{
	 		alert ("Da Sie keine Email-Adresse angegeben haben, können Sie sich nicht Online - Regestrieren.");
			}		
		else if ( (Eingabe.indexOf("@") < 1) || (Eingabe.indexOf(".") < Eingabe.indexOf("@")) )
					{
	 				alert ("Bitte geben Sie eine korrekte email-Adresse ein");
	 				window.document.forms[0].elements[8].select();
	 				window.document.forms[0].elements[8].focus();
					}
		}
	
	</script>
```
 
<body class="kont" onload="aktiv()">
<h2 class="kont"> Registrierung</h2>
<h4 align="justify" class="kont" style="text-align: left">

Online Reservierungen stehen nur Kunden zur Verfügung, die sich bei Rent 4 Cars online 
registriert haben.

F&r besondere Reservierungsw&nsche benutzen Sie
bitte das Textfeld.

</h4>
<div style ="text-align:left;font-size:11pt;font-family:Arial;font-weight:90;" >
<p align="justify" style="text-align: left">Bitte geben Sie folgende Kontaktdaten ein, so dass Sie 
gewünschte Informationen
anfordern können

(Felder mit * sind Pflichtfelder)</div>

<div align="center">
<form action="mailto:info@car4rent.de" method="POST">
<div style="text-align:center">
  <table align="center" border="0" width="359" height="534">
  <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Anrede:</h5></td>
      <td width="276">
        <input type="text" size="22" name="Anrede">
      </td>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Name:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Name">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Vorname:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Vorname">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Strasse:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Strasse">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* PLZ / Ort:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="5" maxlength="5" name="PLZ">
&
      <input type="text" size="11" name="Ort">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Telefon:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="11" name="FON" onBlur="check_FON()"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Handy:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="11" name="HANDY" onBlur="check_HANDY()"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* E-Mail:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Mail" onBlur="check_eMail()"></td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Geburtsdatum:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Geburtsdatum">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Führerscheinklasse:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="F&hrerscheinklasse">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Ausstellungsdatum des Führerscheins:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Austellungsdatum des F&hrerscheins">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Bankleitzahl:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Bankleitzahl">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Bank:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Bank">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Kontonummer:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Kontonummer">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Loggin Nick:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Loggin Nick">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">* Passwort:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Passwort">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Firmenname:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Firmenname">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Umsatzsteuer Idenfikationsnummer:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Umsatzsteuer Idenfikationsnummer">
    </td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="166"><h5 class="kont">Handelregister:</h5></td>
    <td width="276"><input type="text" size="22" name="Handelsregister">
    </td>
  </tr>
  </table>
</div>




<input type="RESET" style="width:120px"  value="Löschen">
<input type="SUBMIT" style="width:120px" value="Abschicken" onclick="return alles_check()">
</p>
</form>
</div>

</body>
</html>





das ist das html dokument versehen mit einen java script, was die felder auf korekktheit des ausfüllers prüft. und das soll dann , sprich der inhalt an eine datenbank gesendet werden.

schon mal thx for help


----------



## foobar (25. Nov 2004)

1. Java != JavaScript
2. Von welchem Servlet sprichst du?


----------



## Bleiglanz (25. Nov 2004)

ja und? schreib doch das servlet

doGet(...){
String ustidString = request.getParameter("Umsatzsteuer Idenfikationsnummer");
usw. usf.

dann connection zur datenbank besorgen

PreparedStatement ps = ...("INSERT INTO t VALUES (?,?,?,?....?")

ps.setString(42,ustidString ); // werte auffüllen

und execute() aufrufen

-> steht wirklich in jedem tutorial, schau dir doch mal ein beispiel an


----------



## Guest (25. Nov 2004)

jo erst mal thx. hätte es auch schon, aber in meinen büchern steht kaum was über servlet. aber das ist schon mal ein anfang. danke. habe eben kaum ahnung von java. sorry


----------



## Heiko (25. Nov 2004)

Unter folgendem Link findest du gute Hilfe:


http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/


----------



## Ambos (25. Nov 2004)

werde es versuchen, bin noch ein totaler noob, in java  aber danke schon mal für den ansatz muss nur leider bis heute mittag fertig werden *grml*


----------



## Heiko (25. Nov 2004)

Ambos hat gesagt.:
			
		

> werde es versuchen, bin noch ein totaler noob, in java  aber danke schon mal für den ansatz muss nur leider bis heute mittag fertig werden *grml*



Dann halte dich ran.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Roar (25. Nov 2004)

gehts jetz um javascript oder java !?!?


----------



## Heiko (25. Nov 2004)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> gehts jetz um javascript oder java !?!?



Um beides schätze ich.

Java im Servlet und JavaScript im JSP.


----------

